# can I put cotton balls into my parakeets enclosure?



## DeadIrishD

Can I put cotton balls into my parakeets inclosure, for it to make a nest out of?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Sure, why not?... I can see no reason not to allow this. It doesn't seem to be very conventional "nesting material"...but if the birds accept and use it....not a problem


----------



## DeadIrishD

Alright, 

I was unsure if they were safe, incase it had thought it maybe food, or if it could get caught in it or something, but seeing as they fall apart easily maybe, it is not that bad after all.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hmm.....this IS a possibility actually, the birds could get the cotton caught in their nails. This isn't really a huge deal but keep an eye out for it nonetheless. If the birds have little nicks or rough edges in their claws, it could cause the cotton balls to become stuck to their nails.....GOOD THINKING!

Otherwise, I still cannot foresee a problem truly. Be observant and report back, if you think that it's causing a problem.


----------



## upcd

*Parakeets*

Normally don't need nesting material. They lay thier eggs on the buttom of thier wooden box.


----------



## DeadIrishD

so they won't nest to get warm?


----------



## birdboy12

They nest will stay war as the either the cock or hen will sit on the eggs.The nest box should have a rounded bowl like shape in the bottom.If you put some wood shavings in the bottom that would work.Because they could use that for heat.They could also chew on it instead of chewing up the box..But could you get a picture of the box that your using?


----------



## birdlover000

Cotten balls, I dunno could be swallowed....

As for nest, you would use a "nest box" which you can buy at any store. A small piece of cloth would do the trick, so you could change it to remove and poop. 

Remeber breeding is a big thing. It takes time, money, and comitment. Baby birds are going to need to be fed when they are grown up and will need housing, or even find homes for them already if you are not keeping them. Remeber something could happen like the mom and dad not feeding the baby bird and you will have to care for it. 

Do you have a vet?


----------



## Rrune

Hi, I personally would not use cottonballs. They are very ideal for such birds as finches or canarys, who simply pull apart the fibers and actually build a nest with them. 

Parakeets are a hookbill, they chew and shred material with their unique beaks. Often long fibers can get wrapped around their leggs and also around their tiny necks. Even lots of toys sold with braided fibers as ropes can be dangerous when they are unfurled and hanging like threads. Some necropsies have shown red chewed up fibers in their bellies suggesting a large amount of consumtion.

The best overall medium for them to use is natural grasses (dried in a bundle or green and allowed to naturally dry.) I like to add millet grown in the garden thru the year. 

I also use a product that is sold in Walmart (not a Walmarty shopper, i just like this product), it is called "Critter Care", a natural bedding material made out of recycled paper pulp. It can be put directly in the nest box as a layer of about 1" thick. It absorbs all the droppings and odors during the entire 4-5 week nesting cycle (when there are eggs to young.) Otherwise change it out monthly or as you see fit. Most times they will not soil in their boxes. 

You can build you own nest box (measurements and sizes can be search-engined.) Or buy one at any pet store. 

Sorry LOL, guess i went on a rambling, .... All i meant to say is reconsider the use of cottonballs, for safety's sake. 

Take care, ...Ron


----------



## juanita

I too Strongly second Rons advise. No string material or cotton in or near cage.Parakeets do chew and can separate fibers the problem is they have very textured feet and get tangled you can count on it.I had a bird thank God I spotted had pulled a string from a night cover and had it tied around its toe. The toe swelled and turned dark blue. After carefully ,and I was in a panic,undoing the string which was hair thin, the toe recovered.Even trips out side the cage there are dangers. In may ways rooms have to be made "bird proof". Bath towels can catch birds toes and worse damage when bird panics.Like small children best to try to anticipate potential problems first. Very good question,..


----------



## naturegirl

Shred a paper napkin instead works better too. 

Naturegirl


----------



## [email protected]

never use cotton balls, or any bedding for budgies (parakeets)! they dont need nesting material, and many will just kick it out anyway. cotton balls could be swallowed by the babies, or wrap around the legs of both babies and parents. use a pet store bought nest box; the babies will be kept warm by the mom. she will stay in the nest and feed the babies, and will be fed by dad. they will sometimes take turns in the nest, dad will take over for a while to allow mom to come out and get some food, water, and a break. once the little ones fledge, dad will do most of the feeding.


----------

